# My new (free) soap stamp



## zajanatural (Mar 31, 2008)

I got the stamp for free at owossographic.com. They guarantee that you will love your first stamp so much they give it to you free! I only paid $2.85 shipping. Its a magnesium die, debossed, wrong facing,mounted on wood. Quite lovely!

Vintage Original Musk:






The Vert:






Both, one beveled, one not beveled:


----------



## lotionlady (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow!  Those are lovely.  Thanks for sharing that info.


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Mar 31, 2008)

that is awesome! beautiful bars!


----------



## Laurie (Mar 31, 2008)

Do you stamp before or right after the cure?

Laurie


----------



## lotionlady (Mar 31, 2008)

I assume that right after cutting is the time to stamp.  While the soap is still soft(ish).


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Mar 31, 2008)

I've heard that they will do that for you if you are a new customer.  Thanks for reminding us of the free offer.  

I stamp right after cutting occasionally, and sometimes I wait a few days, up to a week, then use a wood mallet or a clamp to apply pressure into the soap from my stamp.  I'll get a pic posted of my stamp. 

Here is my stamp I've had a few years now.  Got it in a Co-Op.










Paul


----------



## IanT (Mar 31, 2008)

anyone ever make their own stamps?? curious as to how i might be able to do that!?!


thanks for the great link! will DEF have to try that!

free=happy me


----------



## zajanatural (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for looking. I stamp a day after cutting, seems to create a crisper imprint that way.


----------



## arjay (Mar 31, 2008)

re: making your own, i've had good luck using shrinky dinks (i only do shapes this way, not text...)  cut out your shape, shrink it down, and just press into the soap.  it leaves a nice impression and pops right back off, no sticking or residue or anything.  it's a little more labor intensive than a commercial stamp, i'm sure, but it certainly works in a pinch, or for only a few soaps.  also makes it very economical to change designs.


----------



## IanT (Mar 31, 2008)

awesome! thanks!


----------



## lotionlady (Mar 31, 2008)

arjay said:
			
		

> re: making your own, i've had good luck using shrinky dinks (i only do shapes this way, not text...)



Uhh, shrinky dinks??


----------



## tvilello (Apr 13, 2008)

*Free Die*

What type did you select? I was confused by the choices and would like to try one.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 13, 2008)

Here are a couple ways to play w/ a stamp:

You can rub the tip of your finger in mica & then brush it across the stamped area. The mica will only attach to the raised area and make the letters easier to read.

or

You can use a paint brush & get mica down it the crackes then get the tip of a sponge moist & rub that across the bar to erase the overflow mica on the raised areas only leaving mica in the creases.

Both are super easy.


----------

